# Newbie



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi,
I am new here! I am a vegan because of ethical reasonas and a HUGE animal lover. I have 4 cats (tabby white persian, himalayan, birman and a calico), 2 dogs (shihtzu and a shih-pom) and a betta fish!
I am looking forward to cat "gossiping" with you! Here is a pic of my 2 persians taking over my table, more to follow with my other critters :lol: 
LettuceLady


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Cute kitties.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Welcome to the forum.  

*moved to Say Meow*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can see why Rob has an urge to say "meow."  You have a household full of beauties, don't you?" Welcome!


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes I do.
Tunsis my calico was rescued when she was 6 months from the freezing cold. I was 18 on my own and paid to have her fixed. Smudge my burman was adopted from the Humane Society when he was almost 4 years old, he actually adopted me :lol: . Ours eyes met when I walked in and I hadda have him!
Paris who is 5.5 years I got from a breeder at 12 weeks when I lost my cat of 22 years to renal failure. She is identical to my Kiki, a tabby and white.
I just rescued Star who is 4.5 himalyan, she was "no longer needed".
Monet my shih pom was rescued this past May at almost 3 years. I had to drive 10 hours to get my lil'brat.
Missy my shih tzu who is also 3, is a long story. Shes half mine and half theirs. She lives with seniors and I have her most of the time. The have a hard time looking after her and travelling with her so shes shared down the ,iddle  
Swipper my betta fish was a Wedding centre peice from a Wedding me and DH went to in July. We had to travel all the way home with him.
Phew, thats it. I would LOVE to have more but DH says no way, no how  
I just love, love, love persians and would love to have a few more but like I said, I cant.............
Allof my pets are spayed and neutered.
Thanks for welcoming me in :lol:


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty cats for sure, but man...hairballs from heck I bet!


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

You wanna beleive it :roll: 
We just got hardwood floors this summer and I am banging my head against the wall! I honestly sweep about 4-5x a day, its unreal! My couch etc..has got to be pulled out a few times a week (other wise it looks like a 5th cat 8O )
Imagine what carpet would be like though  
I wouldnt change it for the world though. Doing litter boxes is another story on its own  
They are scopped daily


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

What cuties you have and what wonderful rescue stories..welcome to the forums


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What sweeties!  Make sure to post pics of your other pets too! :wink:


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Cute cats! 

Welcome from a fellow Persian owner


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

Misery said:


> Cute cats!
> 
> Welcome from a fellow Persian owner


Is that your baby in the pic? What a DOLL! I just love, love, love persians! Its so nice to meet everyone! How old is she/he?


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Madison is 6. She's an awesome cat.

Here's some threads with pics of her:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11484

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10760

Chris


----------



## LettuceLady (Nov 8, 2004)

Mother of Pearl she is sooo beautiful! What a doll!!!! I was just telling my sister that my next persian will either be a tortie or a calico.
Paris mom was a calico and her dad a tabby, she has alot of red high lights.
Did you see this post of mine http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p ... ht=#106590 ? I am looking for help!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Hiya Lettuce, welcome to the forum. I'm vegan too, and my many pets (2 dogs, 5 cats) are all rescues. Your babes are cute, I love Persians as well, though never had one. I adore Exotic Shorthairs!!!

Ems


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Lettucelady! Love the screen name, does it stand for anything?

Anyways I can't wait to see the rest of the gang, I love Persians too especially the doll faced ones but I just worry about the restroom deal and shaving the rear end...... 8)


----------

